# 69



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I love it she not so much

Do any woman like it ?

It seems like that position everything lines up perfect .

And the view is amazing!

I know woman are concerned with the nose being to close to the....

But if everything is clean whats the big deal?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

yes, some women like it. Apparently some don't.

I suggest that you take a look at the rules for posting. Threads asking about preference are not allowed.


----------

